# Combat Hapkido



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for a great instructor in my area, just want to get back into it on a side note to my TKD anybody know someone around here. That would be the DFW area of Texas.


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Looking for a great instructor in my area, just want to get back into it on a side note to my TKD anybody know someone around here. That would be the DFW area of Texas.


 
Terry, check the ICHF webpage..It lists ALL the certified instructors and where they are...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Drac said:


> Terry, check the ICHF webpage..It lists ALL the certified instructors and where they are...


 
I did they had a few out here but was wondering if you gentleman knew any of them and who you would recomend to be the one I should go with.


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I did they had a few out here but was wondering if you gentleman knew any of them and who you would recomend to be the one I should go with.


 
I have to look and see if I recall meeting any of them...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Drac said:


> I have to look and see if I recall meeting any of them...


 
Ok and can you check with father Greek and see what he says about them as well.


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Ok and can you check with father Greek and see what he says about them as well.


 
Will do....I just sent GMP's wife a message to see if I met any of them in Lexington..There were quite a few members from Texas in attendance....


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Drac said:


> Will do....I just sent GMP's wife a message to see if I met any of them in Lexington..There were quite a few members from Texas in attendance....


 
Thank you Sir you are a wonderful Prince of darkness


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2008)

Drac said:


> the ICHF webpage


 
International Craft and Hobby Fair  :idunno: :uhyeah:

Sorry I couldn't Resist 

I just checked out the International Combat Hapkido Federation page, pretty cool

It lead me to a Cane link, I think I will check that out a bit more.

.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> International Craft and Hobby Fair  :idunno: :uhyeah:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't Resist


 
Angry vampire hiss



Xue Sheng said:


> I just checked out the International Combat Hapkido Federation page, pretty cool
> 
> It lead me to a Cane link, I think I will check that out a bit more.
> 
> .


 
I have had the privledge to meet and workout with Grandmaster Shuey of  CaneMaster, his suff is the real deal..Many here will complain that his gear is too expensive, ya get what ya pay for...


----------



## crushing (Jan 16, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> International Craft and Hobby Fair  :idunno: :uhyeah:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't Resist


 
I suppose for some it's a craft, for others it's a hobby.  You might be suprised what anatomical targetting we can do with knitting needles!


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 16, 2008)

Drac said:


> Terry, check the ICHF webpage..It lists ALL the certified instructors and where they are...



Any plans to revamp the web site?  It really needs it in my opinion.  The navigation is not intuitive at all.  It took me a while before I could find the list of all the certified instructors in my state.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> Any plans to revamp the web site? It really needs it in my opinion. The navigation is not intuitive at all. It took me a while before I could find the list of all the certified instructors in my state.


 
Not sure..Ya could give them a call and suggest it..


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> Any plans to revamp the web site? It really needs it in my opinion. The navigation is not intuitive at all. It took me a while before I could find the list of all the certified instructors in my state.


 

I agree but maybe they did it this way for only serious student will keep digging.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2008)

Drac any update on the right person for me?


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Drac any update on the right person for me?


 
I havn't heard anything yet...I will PM you as soon as I do..


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

Terry. What part of Texas are you in again?????


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2008)

Drac said:


> Terry. What part of Texas are you in again?????


 
I live in the Arlington area but anywhere in the Dalls/Ft Worth area is OK


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2008)

Drac said:


> Ok...


 
Thanks


----------



## Struk (Feb 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Looking for a great instructor in my area, just want to get back into it on a side note to my TKD anybody know someone around here. That would be the DFW area of Texas.



Hi 

Don't know if you found what you were looking for but one alternative could be http://www.planomartialarts.com/index.htm. 

I'm sure Master Hamann can tell you if there are any other instructors closer to your area.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2008)

Struk said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't know if you found what you were looking for but one alternative could be http://www.planomartialarts.com/index.htm.
> 
> I'm sure Master Hamann can tell you if there are any other instructors closer to your area.


 
Thanks I will check him out just a long drive for me but if he is good it maybe worth it.


----------

